# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Dip Recipes: Put 'em HERE

## Dolly

I can't wait to try this!!!!

FRANK'S RedHot Buffalo Chicken Dip
This robust creamy dip tastes like Buffalo Chicken Wings but without the mess! Serve hot with celery sticks or veggies.

Makes: 4 cups dip Prep Time: 5 minCook Time: 20 min
User Rating:Be the first to rate this recipe!
Ingredients

2 cups shredded cooked chicken 
1 (8 oz. pkg.) cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cup FRANK'S RedHot® Original Cayenne Pepper Sauce or FRANK'S RedHot® Buffalo Wings Sauce 
1/2 cup blue cheese or ranch dressing 
1/2 cup crumbled bleu cheese or your favorite shredded cheese 
Directions

PREHEAT oven to 350°F.
COMBINE all ingredients and spoon into shallow 1-quart baking dish.
BAKE 20 minutes or until mixture is heated through; stir. Garnish with chopped green onions if desired. Serve with crackers and/or vegetables.
FRANKS RedHot Buffalo Chicken Dip



Blue cheese rocks!!

----------

Calypso Jones (02-11-2016),Cedric (02-11-2016),Jen (02-11-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

that really is a good dip.

Can't leave out the Onion Dip Recipe though.

I package dry onion soup mix
1 container sour cream

mix, let set in frig, serve.

----------


## Calypso Jones

BEST VELVEETA CHEESE DIP


1 lb. (spicy) sausage
2 lbs. Velveeta
32/36 oz. jar chunky salsa
1 can cheddar cheese or fiesta nacho soup
1 can tomato soup
1 small jar diced green chili peppers
diced jalapenos, to taste

Brown sausage in frying pan. Drain grease.
Cut Velveeta into one-inch cubes. Place in Crockpot or large stockpot with all other ingredients. Allow to melt on low heat, stirring occasionally to prevent burning.Enjoy with tortilla chips!




this is the one we see all the time.


 


                                              1 lb. (16 oz.) VELVEETA®, cut into 1/2-inch cubes                                                               


                                              1 can (10 oz.) RO*TEL Diced Tomatoes & Green Chilies, undrained                                                              


*Make It*Combine ingredients in microwaveable bowl.  

Microwave on HIGH 5 min. or until VELVEETA is completely melted and mixture is well blended, stirring after 3 min.

----------


## Cedric

Here's something super simple and is a white creme style dip.

1 cup of mayonnaise
1 tablespoon of whatever sort of mustard you like
1 tablespoon of lemon juice (fresh or bottled)
1 tablespoon or more of parsley (fresh or bottled)
salt and pepper to taste and mix thoroughly.  

It's quite tart tasting as a dip.  It also substitutes as a tartar sauce for fish.

----------

Calypso Jones (02-11-2016),Jen (02-11-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

@Dolly   I make that dip  and serve it with crackers also.  It is good.

This is a dip that I make for special occasions...I should make it more

Hot Crab Dip

1 pkg 3 ounces of cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup mayo
1 can 6 oz of crab meat, drained
1/4 cup minced onion
1 T lemon juice
1/8 t hot pepper sauce

Beat cream cheese till smooth, stir in remaining ingredients.
Spoon into small ovenproof dish, 
Bake 350 degrees for 30 minutes or until bubbly.

Makes 1 cup.

----------

Dolly (02-14-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Here's something super simple and is a white creme style dip.
> 
> 1 cup of mayonnaise
> 1 tablespoon of whatever sort of mustard you like
> 1 tablespoon of lemon juice (fresh or bottled)
> 1 tablespoon or more of parsley (fresh or bottled)
> salt and pepper to taste and mix thoroughly.  
> 
> It's quite tart tasting as a dip.  It also substitutes as a tartar sauce for fish.


you  might be able to back that tart taste down by substituting 1/2 cup mayo and 1/2 cup sour cream for the 1 cup of mayo.   Sounds like it would be a good accompaniment with meat and fish though.

----------

Cedric (02-11-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> you  might be able to back that tart taste down by substituting 1/2 cup mayo and 1/2 cup sour cream for the 1 cup of mayo.   Sounds like it would be a good accompaniment with meat and fish though.


Excellent suggestion . . .  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Calypso Jones

Shrimp Louis dip....very easy and elegant

1 cup mayo
1 cup sour cream
1/3 cup finely chopped greenpepper
1/4 cup chili sauce
1 T prepared horseradish
1/4 t salt
1/8 t freshly ground pepper
2 cups finely chopped  cooked shrimp

Stir all ingredients till well mixed.  Cover, chill, Makes 3 cups.

----------


## Trinnity

Is chili sauce the same as tabasco/Texas Pete/hot sauce?

----------


## Jen

*
Cilantro Jalapeno Dip!*

 Ingredients

6 to 8 jalapenos1 bushel cilantro (meaning a huge handful)1 packet of dry Ranch dressing mix1 cup Sour Cream1 cup Mayonnaise 

  Instructions

Puree the jalapenos and cilantro in a food processor until it looks like a pasteBe sure to scoop out the seeds of the jalapenos if you want a mild dipMix together the cilantro and jalapeno puree mixture with 1 cup of mayonnaise and 1 cup of sour cream mixChill for about an hour and serveEnjoy!Tip: Try it on burgers too! It's amazing! 


This is one of my personal favorites.........

----------

Cedric (02-11-2016)

----------


## Karl

Here I got a "Dip" Recipient 4 ya....

1455222486857.jpg

Usually found in the Chip aisle and goes for $2.49 per can... They also got Bean and a "crappy" Guacamole...BUT the Cheddar and Bean ain't Half Bad

I'm all outta Bacon Bit flavored French Onion but that's by the Milk and about a buck fifty or two bucks a container

----------


## Karl

Sometimes I just dip Plain Potato Chips in BBQ sauce...

Try it sometime .....its AWESOME...works with FRITOS too

----------

Jen (02-11-2016)

----------


## Jen

> Sometimes I just dip Plain Potato Chips in BBQ sauce...
> 
> Try it sometime .....its AWESOME...works with FRITOS too


There ya go, Karl.  Sometimes simple is better.  Ranch dressing works as a good dip too.

----------

Karl (02-11-2016)

----------


## Jen

> Here I got a "Dip" Recipient 4 ya....
> 
> 1455222486857.jpg
> 
> Usually found in the Chip aisle and goes for $2.49 per can... They also got Bean and a "crappy" Guacamole...BUT the Cheddar and Bean ain't Half Bad
> 
> I'm all outta Bacon Bit flavored French Onion but that's by the Milk and about a buck fifty or two bucks a container


I like the hot version of that bean dip.

----------


## Karl

> There ya go, Karl.  Sometimes simple is better.  Ranch dressing works as a good dip too.


I forgot all about Ranch Dressing....thanks 4 "reminding" me  @Jen....

----------

Jen (02-11-2016)

----------


## Karl

> I like the hot version of that bean dip.


I really don't know how 2 cook and besides that I'm just  "lazy"...

----------

Jen (02-11-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Sometimes I dip pretzels in mustard.     Sometimes in honey and mustard mixture.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Is chili sauce the same as tabasco/Texas Pete/hot sauce?


no.  chili sauce is the same as seafood sauce. the red kind.

----------


## Karl

> Sometimes I dip pretzels in mustard.     Sometimes in honey and mustard mixture.


Try Pretzles and PBJ ....Gr8 I swear to gosh  @Calypso Jones ...even just peanut butter and pretzles is awesome sure..

But ya ain't had a Pretzle till ya had a PB and J pretzle I swear 2 Gosh

----------


## Karl

> Try Pretzles and PBJ ....Gr8 I swear to gosh  @Calypso Jones ...even just peanut butter and pretzles is awesome sure..
> 
> But ya ain't had a Pretzle till ya had a PB and J pretzle I swear 2 Gosh


Damn it I spelled "Pretzel" WRONG...

Not that I give a Rats @$$ just beating our Spelling NAZIs 2 the Punch....that's all

----------


## Dolly

My mom used to make a hot crab dip. I'll get the recipe.

----------


## Lawrencebrown

Really nice recipe.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> Really nice recipe.


New guys/gals always seem to rake through old threads and resurrect them.

For chip dip, I like to get a bunch of soft avocados and blend them with a jar of Picante sauce.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Thank you @Dolly for such an awesome thread! Dips (not to be confused with several members of my in-laws family) are a favorite of mine. I am going to try what you mention because I think you know what you are doing as far as serving a great dip instead of the same old same old. 

Perhaps you can help me with this. Kroger stores used to sell (still may, IDK) a spinach dip that was out of this world. Since I no longer live near any Krogers, I have yet to find an equally as good substitute. Perhaps you have a good recipe for this. Thanks again for a thread after my heart!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Sometimes I just dip Plain Potato Chips in BBQ sauce...
> 
> Try it sometime .....its AWESOME...works with FRITOS too


Huh? Who da thought it?

----------


## tiny1

Crab Imperial dip
(This stuff is the bomb)

1 stick butter6 tbsp melted, the rest for greasing
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups milk
Salt to taste
Freshly ground pepper, to taste
1 tablespoon EVOO
1 small onion, diced
1/2 red bell pepper, diced
2 large egg yolks
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
zest of 1 lemon
Hot sauce, to taste
1 lb crabmeat (I use blue crab)
Toasted baguette slices, chips and/or raw veggies


In a saucepan, melt 2 tbsp of butter. Stir in flour to make a paste. Gradually whisk in  milk until smooth and simmer, whisking, thickened. Reduce heat and cook, whisking, about 7 minutes. Season with salt and pepper. Cover and remove from heat.
In a skillet, heat oil. Add onion and cook over moderate heat until translucent. Add bell pepper and cook until softened, 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper.
In a bowl, whisk egg yolks with lemon juice. Set the bowl over (not in) a saucepan of simmering water and whisk constantly until thickened, 2 minutes; remove from heat and slowly whisk in 6 tablespoons of melted butter until smooth. Fold in béchamel and lemon zest. Season with salt, pepper and hot sauce, to taste.
Preheat the broiler. Set one rack 6 inches and another rack 10 inches, from heat. Butter a 9-by-9-inch baking dish. In a bowl, combine the crabmeat, onion and bell pepper. Gently fold in sauce. Scrape into the prepared baking dish. Broil on the upper rack 3 min., until browned. Transfer baking dish to lower rack and broil for 4 more min., until hot throughout. Serve with baguette toasts, chips or raw veggies.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Sometimes I just dip Plain Potato Chips in BBQ sauce...
> 
> Try it sometime .....its AWESOME...works with FRITOS too


Hey @Karl, Back in the day when funds were short, we would go into 7-11 or Circle K, buy a bag of fritos or doritos open the bag and pour in the chili sauce for hot dogs. It was filling for sure and tasted like a $10 lunch at Taco Bell.

That is the chili sauce that comes out of the cheese and chili machine. And yes, we would lather in the cheese on top of that mess also. It had to be eaten with a spoon.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

I went looking on Pinterest for dips with corn in them. Corn and anything are my favorites. Corn chowder, corn fritters and especially corn relish. Mix the corn relish with your favorite picante sauce for a new treat!

----------

sooda (05-07-2016)

----------


## Dolly

> Thank you @Dolly for such an awesome thread! Dips (not to be confused with several members of my in-laws family) are a favorite of mine. I am going to try what you mention because I think you know what you are doing as far as serving a great dip instead of the same old same old. 
> 
> Perhaps you can help me with this. Kroger stores used to sell (still may, IDK) a spinach dip that was out of this world. Since I no longer live near any Krogers, I have yet to find an equally as good substitute. Perhaps you have a good recipe for this. Thanks again for a thread after my heart!


I don't, but I love a challenge. I'll be working on it and get back to you. I love spinach  dip, so I might as well have a good recipe.
 @Rickity Plumber

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I don't, but I love a challenge. I'll be working on it and get back to you. I love spinach  dip, so I might as well have a good recipe.
>  @Rickity Plumber


Well, Hello Dolly!

Thanks for the reply. I know there are many recipes out there that are "faux" of the original store or restaurant brands. I could search through these as well. 

That spinach dip was awesome and I do not like cooked spinach. It may be raw though of which I do like. That reminds me, when I was a kid, Popeye was big on the old black and white TV sets. I told mom I wanted spinach like Popeye and she told me I would not like it. Being a kid, I begged for it and she gave in and whipped me up a can of it. I remember to this day how awful it was. 

Thanks for the reply! You're the best!

----------


## Calypso Jones

> that really is a good dip.
> 
> Can't leave out the Onion Dip Recipe though.
> 
> I package dry onion soup mix
> 1 container sour cream
> 
> mix, let set in frig, serve.


I NEVER have enough onion soup mix so  I've decided to make my own.   I'm doing it tomorrow when prep ingredients to make porcupine meatballs.   porcupines and onions are a winning combination.    You can stick the onions on the quills.   LOL    :Smiley20:   jk

http://www.food.com/recipe/homemade-...oup-mix-110331

----------


## syrenn

Hot Artichoke Dip
1 cup mayonaise 
1 can artichoke bottoms
1 can artichoke hearts
2 cups parmesian cheese 
garlic to taste....usualy about 5 cloves
pepper to taste

optional..hot sauce to taste 


add all ingredients into a food processor and blitz around for just a few seconds. Bake at 350 until bubbly. 


yummy!!!!!

----------


## Jim Rockford

A pinch of apple long cut skoal. Wad it up in a ball of Redman plug. Umm a good dip.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Here's something super simple and is a white creme style dip.
> 
> 1 cup of mayonnaise
> 1 tablespoon of whatever sort of mustard you like
> 1 tablespoon of lemon juice (fresh or bottled)
> 1 tablespoon or more of parsley (fresh or bottled)
> salt and pepper to taste and mix thoroughly.  
> 
> It's quite tart tasting as a dip.  It also substitutes as a tartar sauce for fish.


I make my own version of tartar sauce and it beats the pants off store bought and so easy.  I'll try yours.  Sounds yummy.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I NEVER have enough onion soup mix so  I've decided to make my own.   I'm doing it tomorrow when prep ingredients to make porcupine meatballs.   porcupines and onions are a winning combination.    You can stick the onions on the quills.   LOL     jk
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/homemade-...oup-mix-110331


Porcupine Meatballs.   

If you  can't catch that porcupine or you've run out of them, use beef

1 can condensed tomato soup
1 pound ground beef 
1 cup instant rice
1 egg slightly beaten
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1 t salt
1 small clove garlic minced
2 T shortening
1/2 soup can water
1 t prepared mustard

You can play with this recipe. I've substituted pasta sauce for the tomato soup.   And ketchup.  I always add a little tomato product in the meat mixture anyway.

mix 1/4 c soup (or substitute) with beef, rice, egg, onion and salt.  Shape firmly into meataballs.  Brown them in oil and a little garlic. They don't have to be cooked through at this point because they're gonna simmer in that sauce.  Either pour off that fat and reuse that pan or  I transfer meatballs into another pan with a little oil.  Blend in remaining soup (or pasta sauce) water and mustard.  I also add vinegar and sugar, pepper.  Simmer covered or not, your choice for 20 minutes or until done.   Stir now and then.

Serve with side dishes or you can serve it over spaghetti noodles or with a side of rice and veggies.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Here's something super simple and is a white creme style dip.
> 
> 1 cup of mayonnaise
> 1 tablespoon of whatever sort of mustard you like
> 1 tablespoon of lemon juice (fresh or bottled)
> 1 tablespoon or more of parsley (fresh or bottled)
> salt and pepper to taste and mix thoroughly.  
> 
> It's quite tart tasting as a dip.  It also substitutes as a tartar sauce for fish.




one I've used and it's good. 

INGREDIENTS (with Amazon Links)

1															 cup										 mayonnaise										 Best Foods or Hellmann's2															 tablespoons										 lemon juice2 to 3															 tablespoons										 dill pickle										 finely chopped2															 teaspoons										 dill weed										 finely chopped1/4															 teaspoon										 pepper

INSTRUCTIONS

In a medium size bowl, combine mayo, lemon juice, chopped dill pickles and dill weed, and pepper.
Stir until thoroughly combined.


Chill in refrigerator for at least 1 hour.  The longer, the better.  Flavors will get stronger with more time.
Stir before serving.  Great as a dip or dressing with

----------

